# Mafia 3 Support verweigert



## Sascha3477 (1. November 2016)

"Hallo. 
Seit Release von mafia 3 kann ich es nicht spielen. 
Es stürzt nach dem launcher ab und ich lande wieder auf dem Desktop. 
Habe mich mit dem Support von 2k in Verbindung gesetzt und alle möglichen Schritte die mir genannt wurden ausgeführt. 
Mir wurde auch gesagt das meine Grafikkartentreiber veraltet sein obwohl sie aktuell sind. 
Alle andren spiele laufen ohne Probleme. The Division, Quantum break, tomb raider, deus ex usw
Jetzt aufeinmal verweigern Sie weiteren Support da ich cheat engine auf meinem PC installiert habe. 
Was kann ich tun?"


----------



## Martina (1. November 2016)

Du hast eine Cheatengine auf deinem Rechner ?


Ansonnsten 

§ 633 Abs. 1 Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch (BGB) verlangt, dass das Werk frei von Sach- und Rechtsmängeln ist. 
Nach § 633 Abs. 2 BGB  ist hierbei auf die vereinbarte Beschaffenheit bzw. ersatzweise auf die  vorausgesetzte oder jedenfalls gewöhnliche Verwendung abzustellen.

Da du nicht länger als 2 Stunden gespielt hast, kannst du es normalerweise dann bei Steam ja zurückgeben wenn du es dort gekauft hast.
Sonst wird es schwer


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2016)

Mafia deinstallieren, cheat engine (kannte ich bis anhin nicht) ebenfalls.
Danach Mafia wieder installieren.
Gehts das?

Allerdings lese ich, dass die saubere Deinstallation von cheat engine nicht ganz so einfach ist
:/


----------



## Martina (1. November 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Allerdings lese ich, dass die saubere Deinstallation von cheat engine nicht ganz so einfach ist
> :/




Jeder schauffelt sich sein Grab so gut er kann


----------



## Sascha3477 (1. November 2016)

Alles schon gemacht. 

Da mafia 3 ein reines singleplayer game ist verstoße ich nicht mal gegen die Eula mit der Cheat engine. 

Nein habe es nicht bei steam gekauft, sonst hätte ich den refund genutzt.


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2016)

... warum sollte Mafia 3 bitte ein Programm wie CheatEngine blocken?!

Klar, wenn CE im Hintergrund läuft, könnten wir darüber diskutieren, obwohl das bei einem SP Spiel schon grenzwertig ist.

Allerdings wäre es mir neu, wenn CE massiv in die Registry schreiben würde und/oder Hintergrundprozesse am Laufen halten würde.

Ansonsten sind verweise auf das BGB bei Software eher nicht so geil, auf diese "kluge" Idee kamen schon andere und sind gescheitert. Allerdings ist 'steam refund' hier die erste, richtige und leider auch einzige Möglichkeit.

Wenn du es noch nicht starten konntest, konntest du es auch nicht spielen und dementsprechend dürfte nichts gegen deinen Antrag bei Steam sprechen.


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2016)

Sascha3477 schrieb:


> Alles schon gemacht.
> 
> Da mafia 3 ein reines singleplayer game ist verstoße ich nicht mal gegen die Eula mit der Cheat engine.
> 
> Nein habe es nicht bei steam gekauft, sonst hätte ich den refund genutzt.


Das Progi greift aber wohl doch sehr stark in den Programmcode ein.
Der Support kann dadurch natürlich nicht mehr gewährleistet werden.
Der Support kann ja nicht jedes Programm selber durchtesten um Lösungen auszuprobieren.


----------



## Batze (1. November 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Du hast eine Cheatengine auf deinem Rechner ?


Warum auch nicht. Solange er damit nur sich selbst im SP Vorteile verschafft kann es allen anderen doch Wumpe sein wie er den SP angeht.


----------



## Martina (1. November 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> . Allerdings ist 'steam refund' hier die erste, richtige und leider auch einzige Möglichkeit.
> 
> Wenn du es noch nicht starten konntest, konntest du es auch nicht spielen und dementsprechend dürfte nichts gegen deinen Antrag bei Steam sprechen.




Da nicht bei Steam gekauft, ist das Grab leider sehr tief, was geschauffelt worden ist
Und BGB war schon richtig, nur das durchzusetzten, ist ne ganz andere Sache.

Zur Cheatengine : kenne ich nicht benutze ich nicht, aber wer es braucht, der muss halt dann auch mit den Konsequenzen leben
Wie auch immer die dort eingreift, oder auch nicht.
Der Support muss ja Daten haben, dass sie dort was zu sagen konnten.


----------



## Martina (1. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht. Solange er damit nur sich selbst im SP Vorteile verschafft kann es allen anderen doch Wumpe sein wie er den SP angeht.





Ach die Mär von ..ich wollte nur mal testen ? 
..und im Multi nutze ich den ja nicht 

Dann gibt es ja noch die Aussage, wer cheatet hat kleine  P
( kleiner Spass )


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Da nicht bei Steam gekauft, ist das Grab leider sehr tief, was geschauffelt worden ist


Das mit nicht bei Steam gekauft habe ich überlesen ... d.h. Retail im Ladengeschäft? Hier bleibt nur Kulanz und/oder den Support weiter nerven ...



> Und BGB war schon richtig, nur das durchzusetzten, ist ne ganz andere Sache.


Das BGB ist bei Software leider nicht richtig, weil das BGB bei Software nicht greift ... denn im Gegensatz zu einem Auto oder Fernseher, als Beispiel, kann das Problem durchaus an deinem PC liegen. D.h. hier könnte der Entwickler nachbessern soviel er will und es würde weiterhin nicht richtig funktionieren.



> Zur Cheatengine : kenne ich nicht benutze ich nicht, aber wer es braucht, der muss halt dann auch mit den Konsequenzen leben
> Wie auch immer die dort eingreift, oder auch nicht.
> Der Support muss ja Daten haben, dass sie dort was zu sagen konnten.


Was soll der Spruch mit Konsequenzen?

CheatEngine ist primär für SP Spiele gedacht und mMn absolut legitim. Ich nutz CE auch häufiger um z.B. in RPGs mein Gold zu erhöhen, die XP meiner Charaktere etc.

Daher weiß ich wie CE funktioniert oder auch nicht, es gibt keine Prozesse die dauerhaft im Hintergrund laufen. Du startest das Spiel, du startest CE und öffnest *dann* den Prozess vom Spiel. Auch hier wird der Speicher durchsucht und ggf. modifiziert, d.h. du veränderst keine Spiele*dateien.*

Darum ist die Aussage vom Support, es läge an CE, absoluter Schwachsinn ... vor allem, wie kommt der Support darauf?


----------



## Sascha3477 (1. November 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Ach die Mär von ..ich wollte nur mal testen ?
> ..und im Multi nutze ich den ja nicht
> 
> Dann gibt es ja noch die Aussage, wer cheatet hat kleine  P
> ( kleiner Spass )



Da du die nicht kennst sind solche Kommentare fehl am Platz. 
Ja ich cheate bei SP, und? 
Ich spiele genug MPS und keiner meiner Accounts wurde je genannt. 
Außerdem muss die CE erstmal gestartet werden um genutzt werden zu können und das Spiel laufen. 
Da es aber nicht läuft...


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Ach die Mär von ..ich wollte nur mal testen ?
> ..und im Multi nutze ich den ja nicht
> 
> Dann gibt es ja noch die Aussage, wer cheatet hat kleine  P
> ( kleiner Spass )



Nicht bös gemeint, aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat ... was Offline funktioniert, wird in 99% der Fälle Online nicht funktionieren, jedenfalls nicht mit CheatEngine.

Ggf. doch mal informieren, wie oder was die Software genau macht ...


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was soll der Spruch mit Konsequenzen?
> 
> CheatEngine ist primär für SP Spiele gedacht und mMn absolut legitim. Ich nutz CE auch häufiger um z.B. in RPGs mein Gold zu erhöhen, die XP meiner Charaktere etc.


Jetzt bin ich aber offiziell enttäuscht von Dir

Bei welchem Spiel brauchts denn das?




> Daher weiß ich wie CE funktioniert oder auch nicht, es gibt keine Prozesse die dauerhaft im Hintergrund laufen. Du startest das Spiel, du startest CE und öffnest *dann* den Prozess vom Spiel. Auch hier wird der Speicher durchsucht und ggf. modifiziert, d.h. du veränderst keine Spiele*dateien.*
> 
> Darum ist die Aussage vom Support, es läge an CE, absoluter Schwachsinn ... vor allem, wie kommt der Support darauf?



Was wird denn geändert?
Der Spielstand? Ganz früher hatte ich jeweils zwei beinahe indentische Spielstände mit einem Hex-Editor verglichen um die Positionen der entspechenden Werte zu finden.
Funzt das hier ähnlich?


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2016)

Aber ganz aligemein:
@Sascha3477
Was für ein System hast Du denn?


----------



## Sascha3477 (1. November 2016)

Habe dem Support Logdateien geschickt, wie msinfo dxdiag...


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber offiziell enttäuscht von Dir
> 
> Bei welchem Spiel brauchts denn das?


Es ist für mich eine Zeitersparnis ... bei Witcher 3 hab ich mir z.B. einiges an Gold gegeben.

Damit konnte ich mir am Anfang entsprechende Waffen und Rüstungen, Rezepte etc.pp. kaufen *ohne* lange farmen zu müssen. 



> Was wird denn geändert?
> Der Spielstand? Ganz früher hatte ich jeweils zwei beinahe indentische Spielstände mit einem Hex-Editor verglichen um die Positionen der entspechenden Werte zu finden.
> Funzt das hier ähnlich?


Der Speicher.

Werte wie HP, Mana, Gold etc. sind ja beim Spielen nichts weiter als flüchtige Variablen, die vom Programm im Speicher gelesen und nach Bedarf verändert werden. Hier kann man ansetzen und diese Variablen im Speicher verändern.

Das ist die 0815 Variante ... dann kann man mit genügend Erfahrung auch den Programmcode im Speicher modifizieren, z.B. das wenn du beim Händler bist und etwas kaufst, überhaupt kein Geld übertragen wird etc.pp.

Die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig, aber einen echten MP Cheat zu programmieren ist schwer bis unmöglich, wenn die Variablen auf dem Server ausgewertet werden ... z.B. bei MMOs.


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2016)

Sascha3477 schrieb:


> Habe dem Support Logdateien geschickt, wie msinfo dxdiag...


... und hier wird CE aufgelistet?!

Merkwürdig.

Wie dem auch sei, wo hast du es denn nun gekauft?


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ist für mich eine Zeitersparnis ... bei Witcher 3 hab ich mir z.B. einiges an Gold gegeben.
> 
> Damit konnte ich mir am Anfang entsprechende Waffen und Rüstungen, Rezepte etc.pp. kaufen *ohne* lange farmen zu müssen.


Da hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme... weil ich eben jeder Quest nachgegangen bin




> Der Speicher.
> 
> Werte wie HP, Mana, Gold etc. sind ja beim Spielen nichts weiter als flüchtige Variablen, die vom Programm im Speicher gelesen und nach Bedarf verändert werden. Hier kann man ansetzen und diese Variablen im Speicher verändern.
> 
> ...



Und wieder ein wenig weiser geworden, danke.


----------



## Martina (1. November 2016)

> =Rabowke;10022314
> 
> 
> Das BGB ist bei Software leider nicht richtig, weil das BGB bei Software nicht greift ... denn im Gegensatz zu einem Auto oder Fernseher, als Beispiel, kann das Problem durchaus an deinem PC liegen. D.h. hier könnte der Entwickler nachbessern soviel er will und es würde weiterhin nicht richtig funktionieren.



Da liegt halt der Streit beim BGH .
Ob wir das noch erleben mit der Klärung
Es ist leider nicht klar geregelt, da hast du recht 




> Was soll der Spruch mit Konsequenzen?




Das war er Aussagt.



> CheatEngine ist primär für SP Spiele gedacht und mMn absolut legitim. Ich nutz CE auch häufiger um z.B. in RPGs mein Gold zu erhöhen, die XP meiner Charaktere etc.



Cheaten ist betrügen oder wie immer du es nennen möchtest. Und du greifst grundsätzlich damit in das Spiel ein und veränderst etwas -_ Siehe auch Siedler und aus Eisen wurden Schweine , wenn ich mich recht erinnere
_Dazu kommt primär schliesst also nicht aus auch Multi.

Ich kenne diese Engine  selber nicht, mir reicht aber, dass sie auch im Multi eingesetzt werden kann.



> Daher weiß ich wie CE funktioniert oder auch nicht, es gibt keine Prozesse die dauerhaft im Hintergrund laufen. Du startest das Spiel, du startest CE und öffnest *dann* den Prozess vom Spiel. Auch hier wird der Speicher durchsucht und ggf. modifiziert, d.h. du veränderst keine Spiele*dateien.*


Na wen ndu das alles so genau weiß, dann glaube ich dir natürlich 
Ich bezweifel wenn ich lese :

but it also comes with a debugger, disassembler, assembler, _*speedhack,  trainer maker, direct 3D manipulation tools, system inspection tools and  more.

*_das sie keien Spieldateinen verändert


----------



## Martina (1. November 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ist für mich eine Zeitersparnis ... bei Witcher 3 hab ich mir z.B. einiges an Gold gegeben.
> 
> Damit konnte ich mir am Anfang entsprechende Waffen und Rüstungen, Rezepte etc.pp. kaufen *ohne* lange farmen zu müssen.
> .



Damit wird dann der Sinn und Zwecks des Spiels auf den Kopf gestellt
Aber wie gesagt, wer es braucht, bitte


----------



## Sascha3477 (1. November 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber ganz aligemein:
> @Sascha3477
> Was für ein System hast Du denn?



Operating System: Windows 10 Home 64-bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570 CPU @ 4.00GHz
Memory: 16384MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 12
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB
Soundblaster Z
Roccat Iksu FX / Roccat Kone XTD


----------



## Sascha3477 (1. November 2016)

@Martina 
Mafia 3 startet bei mir mir nicht. Also ist die CE auch nicht anwendbar. 
Und bei MP funktioniert die nicht da alle relevanten Daten aufn Servern liegen und nicht lokal auf dem PC. Außerdem nutzen MPS anticheattools und bans.  Aber das scheinst du zu überlesen wie die CE funktioniert.


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Cheaten ist betrügen oder wie immer du es nennen möchtest. Und du greifst grundsätzlich damit in das Spiel ein und veränderst etwas -_ Siehe auch Siedler und aus Eisen wurden Schweine , wenn ich mich recht erinnere
> _



Das war ein Kopierschutz, wenn ICH mich recht erinnere


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2016)

Sascha3477 schrieb:


> @Martina
> Mafia 3 startet bei mir mir nicht. Also ist die CE auch nicht anwendbar.
> Und bei MP funktioniert die nicht da alle relevanten Daten aufn Servern liegen und nicht lokal auf dem PC. Außerdem nutzen MPS anticheattools und bans.  Aber das scheinst du zu überlesen wie die CE funktioniert.



Wie ist denn Mafia im Retail?
Mit Datenträger?
Hast du von dem installiert?
Muss das Spiel aktiviert werden und kann danach digital runtergeladen werden?
Vielleicht ist jene Datei "besser"


----------



## Sascha3477 (1. November 2016)

Nur Lizenzkey gekauft bei steam aktiviert und runter geladen. Aber in 3x neu installiert.


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2016)

Sascha3477 schrieb:


> Nur Lizenzkey gekauft bei steam aktiviert und runter geladen. Aber in 3x neu installiert.



Ich nehme an "reparieren" hat auch nix gebracht
:/

Ist jetzt natürlich der Nachteil, wenn man den Key nicht bei Steam kauft.
Woher hast Du den, wenn man fragen darf (hat aber mit dem Problem latürnich nix zu tun)?


----------



## Martina (1. November 2016)

Sascha3477 schrieb:


> @Martina
> Mafia 3 startet bei mir mir nicht. Also ist die CE auch nicht anwendbar.
> Und bei MP funktioniert die nicht da alle relevanten Daten aufn Servern liegen und nicht lokal auf dem PC. Außerdem nutzen MPS anticheattools und bans.  Aber das scheinst du zu überlesen wie die CE funktioniert.




Das habe ich schon verstanden.
Ändert für dich ja nichts mit der Aussage das der Support dir auf Grund dessen nicht helfen kann/will


zum System ist bei mir fast gleich 

I7-4790 @ 3,6
Win 10 Home 64 Bit
16 GB Ram
GTX 1060 6 GB

also wirklich fast gleich und bei mir läuft es einwandfrei, wenn es leider sehr verbuggt ist.

Neuinstallation gemacht ?
Evtl. mal  die Dateien reparieren oder halt mal, wenn möglich auf einer anderen Partition instalieren
Mit irgendwas muss das Spiel ja nicht klarkommen
Aber ohne Fehlermeldung ist das schwer


----------



## Martina (1. November 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das war ein Kopierschutz, wenn ICH mich recht erinnere



This


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Cheaten ist betrügen oder wie immer du es nennen möchtest. Und du greifst grundsätzlich damit in das Spiel ein und veränderst etwas[...]


Cheaten ist betrügen?  

Übersetz doch mal das Wort Cheat. 

Absolut richtig was du sagst ... aber was interessiert es dich? Was interessiert es dich, was ich auf meinem PC mit einem SP Spiel anstelle? 

Mit deiner Argumentation sind auch Mods böse, denn "die greifen grundsätzlich in ein Spiel ein und verändern etwas".

Ggf. nochmal in Ruhe nachdenken ...



> -_ Siehe auch Siedler und aus Eisen wurden Schweine , wenn ich mich recht erinnere_


_
_Das war der Kopierschutz ... 



> Ich kenne diese Engine  selber nicht, mir reicht aber, dass sie auch im Multi eingesetzt werden kann.






> Na wen ndu das alles so genau weiß, dann glaube ich dir natürlich
> Ich bezweifel wenn ich lese :
> 
> but it also comes with a debugger, disassembler, assembler, _*speedhack,  trainer maker, direct 3D manipulation tools, system inspection tools and  more.
> ...


... zweifeln ist im Grunde in Ordnung, aber ohne technisches Verständnis ist das leider nur raten von dir.

Kleiner Tipp: man kann auch den Speicher bzw. den Programmcode im Speicher per Assembler verändern. Ändert aber alles nichts an der Tatsache, dass dies komplett ohne Dateimodifizierung passiert. Aber hey, wir lesen etwas auf englisch, können es nicht richtig werten und schreiben unsere Meinung!

Macht natürlich viel mehr Sinn!


----------



## Martina (1. November 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Cheaten ist betrügen?
> 
> Übersetz doch mal das Wort Cheat.



Nun komm mal runter 
Cheat = Betrügen also was möchtest du denn ?



> Absolut richtig was du sagst ... aber was interessiert es dich? Was interessiert es dich, was ich auf meinem PC mit einem SP Spiel anstelle?



Es interessiert mich dann, wenn etwas nicht läuft und der Support deswegen seine Leistung einstellt und derjenige deswegen Fragen stellt.
Was *du* selber machst ist mir vollkommen egal. 




> Mit deiner Argumentation sind auch Mods böse, denn "die greifen grundsätzlich in ein Spiel ein und verändern etwas".
> Ggf. nochmal in Ruhe nachdenken ...



Stimmt empfehle ich dir. 
Ich habe nie etwas zu Mods geschreiben sondern zu einer CHEAT-Engine





> ... zweifeln ist im Grunde in Ordnung, aber ohne technisches Verständnis ist das leider nur raten von dir.



Woher wießt du das ich kein technisches Verständis habe ?
Ich habe mir die Seite und das schon durchgelesen



> Kleiner Tipp: man kann auch den Speicher bzw. den Programmcode im Speicher per Assembler verändern. Ändert aber alles nichts an der Tatsache, dass dies komplett ohne Dateimodifizierung passiert. Aber hey, wir lesen etwas auf englisch, können es nicht richtig werten und schreiben unsere Meinung!



Ach herje Junge, ich kann es lesen und verstehen, aber da du nun hier auf eine persöhnliche Schiene abdriftest, ist das für mich hier gegessen.
Du kannst alles und weißt alles, dann helf dem Kollegen da oben, wäre sinvoller...in diesem Sinne


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Nun komm mal runter
> Cheat = Betrügen also was möchtest du denn ?


Von dir stammt das geniale Zitat "Cheaten ist betrügen" ... 



> Es interessiert mich dann, wenn etwas nicht läuft und der Support deswegen seine Leistung einstellt und derjenige deswegen Fragen stellt.
> Was *du* selber machst ist mir vollkommen egal.


... nur liegt es nicht an der CheatEngine, das scheinst du aber scheinbar immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben.

Ich hab CE z.B. als 'portable' auf meinen PC und wenn Mafia 3 nicht unbedingt ein Verzeichnis-Scan durchführt, wird CE in der Form nicht entdeckt wenn es nicht gestartet ist. Da der TE meinte, dass CE nicht im Hintergrund läuft, kann Mafia 3 eben nicht wegen dem Programm den Start verweigern.

Soweit verstanden?



> Stimmt empfehle ich dir.
> Ich habe nie etwas zu Mods geschreiben sondern zu einer CHEAT-Engine


Ähm ... richtig, ich habe von Mods geschrieben. Jetzt denk mal bitte ein Stück weiter, warum deine Begründung gegen CheatEngine auch bei Mods greift. 



> Woher wießt du das ich kein technisches Verständis habe ?
> Ich habe mir die Seite und das schon durchgelesen


Weil deine Äußerungen zu diesem Thema auf technisches Unverständnis schließen lassen? Weil der von dir dick markierte Text mal überhaupt nichts mit einer Modifizierung von Dateien zutun hat, die du aber angesprochen hast und besagten Text eben als Argument für eine Dateimodifizierung gebracht hast?!



> Ach herje Junge, ich kann es lesen und verstehen, aber da du nun hier auf eine persöhnliche Schiene abdriftest, ist das für mich hier gegessen.
> Du kannst alles und weißt alles, dann helf dem Kollegen da oben, wäre sinvoller...in diesem Sinne


Wo war hier was persönlich? Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass du keine Ahnung von dem Programm und seiner Funktionsweise hast und das was du gelesen hast, aus eben diesem technischen Unverständnis falsch gedeutet hast.

Nun möchte ich dich bitten wieder runter zu kommen ...


----------



## Sascha3477 (1. November 2016)

Also bisher hat mir noch nichts wirklich geholfen. 
Ich glaube ich sollte mir rechtlichen Beistand besorgen und das darüber laufen. 
Bekannt ist das 2k keine vorab test genehmigt hat, das spiel verbugt ist ohne ende und bei vielen gar nicht startet oder wieder abstürzt. Demnach ein unfertiges Produkt,wofür aber voll bezahlt werden musste. Grenzt schon fast an Betrug.


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2016)

Sascha3477 schrieb:


> Also bisher hat mir noch nichts wirklich geholfen.
> Ich glaube ich sollte mir rechtlichen Beistand besorgen und das darüber laufen.
> Bekannt ist das 2k keine vorab test genehmigt hat, das spiel verbugt ist ohne ende und bei vielen gar nicht startet oder wieder abstürzt. Demnach ein unfertiges Produkt,wofür aber voll bezahlt werden musste. Grenzt schon fast an Betrug.


Bist du auch an den Key-Reseller heran getreten?

Klar, die Chancen liegen eigentlich bei -10%, dass der Reseller den Key zurück nimmt. 

Ich würde beim Support hartnäckig bleiben, aber versetz dich mal in die Lage, jeder hatte irgendwann mal ein Problem mit einer Software, die bei einem anderen User ohne Probleme lief. Lass mich heute Abend mal was schauen, irgendwas hab ich bei Mafia 3 in Verbindung mit irgendwelchen Laufzeit Bibliotheken gelesen, aber so richtig bekomm ich das nicht mehr zusammen.


----------



## Batze (2. November 2016)

Also das mit dem Support und der CE ist eine billige Ausrede.


----------



## Holyangel (2. November 2016)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit Darkest Dungeon. Hier habe ich vom Entwickler eine "to do" Liste bekommen, damit es funktionieren soll, aber war zu faul...

Als ich noch Win 7 hatte, ging es, noch, habe auch über 50 Stunden in dem Spiel investiert (meiste davon zur Beta Zeit).

Nachdem ich Win7 auf Win 10 upgedatet habe, ging es dann nicht mehr (jetzt immer noch nicht).
Stürzt nach dem Entwicklerlogo ab.

Kann hier evtl etwas ähnliches vorliegen? Hast du dein win 10 per update geladen?


----------



## Sascha3477 (2. November 2016)

Windows 10  war vorher schon drauf mit allen Updates. 
Daran liegt es sicher nicht.


----------



## smutjesmooth (2. November 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Von dir stammt das geniale Zitat "Cheaten ist betrügen" ...


Natürlich ist "cheaten" betrügen.Du könntest das Game auch ganz normal spielen wie vom Entwickler vorgesehen.Du erschummelst dir wie du selbst sagst Dinge bei Witcher 3 weil du keine Lust hast Stunden zu farmen.Damit bescheißt du das Game im Prinzip.In SP Spielen ist mir das egal ob das jemand macht.Aber muss man dann auch damit rechnen das Spiele eben Faxen machen wenn man in den vorgesehenen Programmcode eingreift.Schaut euch nur mal die ganzen GTA Cheat Videos an wie das Game da teilweise verrückt spielt.
Mein Tipp an den Thread Starter: Setz dein Windows komplett frisch auf ohne solche Drittsoftware zu installieren zu nutzen und Mafia 3 dürfte mit deiner Hardware zumindestens normal starten. Laufen tut es sowieso noch nicht rund. Die Community wartet seit Wochen auf diesen großen Patch zu dem Hangar 13 immer nur sagt "soon".


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Natürlich ist "cheaten" betrügen.




Es ging mir um diese Cpt. Obvious Aussage ... die ist ungefähr auf dem gleiche Niveau "Gaming ist spielen!". 



> Du könntest das Game auch ganz normal spielen wie vom Entwickler vorgesehen.Du erschummelst dir wie du selbst sagst Dinge bei Witcher 3 weil du keine Lust hast Stunden zu farmen.Damit bescheißt du das Game im Prinzip.In SP Spielen ist mir das egal ob das jemand macht.Aber muss man dann auch damit rechnen das Spiele eben Faxen machen wenn man in den vorgesehenen Programmcode eingreift.Schaut euch nur mal die ganzen GTA Cheat Videos an wie das Game da teilweise verrückt spielt.


Absolut richtig, in den Speicher 'on the fly' eingreifen und Werte verändern ist immer eine ungewisse Sache. Allerdings trifft auch deine Argumentation auch auf Mods und Programme wie SweetFX zu, denn auch hier greift man in den Spiel ein und spielt es nicht so, wie vom Entwickler vorgegeben.

Sind jetzt Mods schlimm?



> Mein Tipp an den Thread Starter: Setz dein Windows komplett frisch auf ohne solche Drittsoftware zu installieren zu nutzen und Mafia 3 dürfte mit deiner Hardware zumindestens normal starten. Laufen tut es sowieso noch nicht rund. Die Community wartet seit Wochen auf diesen großen Patch zu dem Hangar 13 immer nur sagt "soon".


Ganz ehrlich, das kann es doch nicht sein?!

Mit welchem Recht entscheidet ein Entwickler / Publisher, welche Programme ich auf meinem PC haben darf um ein von mir gekauftes Produkt nutzen zu können?!


----------



## smutjesmooth (2. November 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ging mir um diese Cpt. Obvious Aussage ... die ist ungefähr auf dem gleiche Niveau "Gaming ist spielen!".
> 
> 
> Absolut richtig, in den Speicher 'on the fly' eingreifen und Werte verändern ist immer eine ungewisse Sache. Allerdings trifft auch deine Argumentation auch auf Mods und Programme wie SweetFX zu, denn auch hier greift man in den Spiel ein und spielt es nicht so, wie vom Entwickler vorgegeben.
> ...


Bei Mods und Cheats steht nicht umsonst das man diese auf eigenes Risiko nutzt.Dessen sollte sich jeder Nutzer bewusst sein.Einfach die EULAs und AGBs etc. zum Spiel oder Programm auch mal lesen und nicht nur auf akzeptieren klicken.Wenn ich mir im Museum ein Gemälde anschaue darf ich es ja auch nicht nach meinem Geschmack verändern ohne Konsequenzen.


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> [...]Wenn ich mir im Museum ein Gemälde anschaue darf ich es ja auch nicht nach meinem Geschmack verändern ohne Konsequenzen.


... du darfst aber bei einem Museumsbesuch ein Stift in der Tasche haben.

Dieser Stift könnte in der Tat zur Zerstörung des Bildes verwendet werden, muss aber nicht.

D.h. bei keinem Museum der Welt wurde die Handtasche meiner Frau einbehalten, weil sie einen Kugelschreiber dabei hatte ... 

Ich hoffe du verstehst auf was ich im Kontext mit CE & Mafia 3 hinaus möchte.


----------



## Sascha3477 (2. November 2016)

So jetzt nochmal zum mitschreiben. Mafia startet partout nicht.  Es hat absolut nix mit irgendeiner software zu tun.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2016)

Ältere Intel oder AMD-CPU ? Könnte am veralteten SSE-Thread liegen.


----------



## Holyangel (2. November 2016)

Sascha3477 schrieb:


> Windows 10  war vorher schon drauf mit allen Updates.
> Daran liegt es sicher nicht.


Es geht, zumindest bei Darkest Dungeon darum, dass Win7 auf Windows 10 geupdatet worden ist, wann das Spiel installiert worden ist, ist wohl irrelevant... hatte auch schon 3-4 neuinstallationen über die Monate gemacht


----------



## smutjesmooth (2. November 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ältere Intel oder AMD-CPU ? Könnte am veralteten SSE-Thread liegen.


Operating System: Windows 10 Home 64-bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570 CPU @ 4.00GHz
Memory: 16384MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 12
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB
Soundblaster Z
Roccat Iksu FX / Roccat Kone XTD

Hier .Er hatte eine Seite vorher sein System gepostet. Daran liegts nicht. 
Wir wissen hier alle nicht welche Software du auf deinem System installiert hast Sascha oder ob deine Treiber aktuell sind. Daher können wir auch nur ins Blaue raten was bei dir das Problem sein könnte ?


----------



## McDrake (2. November 2016)

Bei der Dienstallation auch die Registry-Einträge gelöscht?


----------



## svd (2. November 2016)

Und auch schon das Visual-C++-Updatepack neu installiert?


----------



## Sascha3477 (2. November 2016)

Treiber aktuell. 
Außer games und das ach so böse Tool,  Ts3,  curse Client. 
C++ auch neu.

Windows 10 ist kein Update von win 7/8.


----------



## Sascha3477 (5. November 2016)

Alle Ideen ausgeschöpft?


----------



## svd (6. November 2016)

Im Mafia-3-Verzeichnis soll der Ordner "_CommonRedist" liegen. Dieser enthält, drei Pakete, nämlich Visual-C++, .NET-Framework und DirectX.
VC hast du ja schon installiert (vorher alles alte VC-betreffende deinstalliert?), die anderen Sachen würde ich auch noch mal, als Administrator, installieren.
Dazwischen immer brav neustarten.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (6. November 2016)

In den sauren Apfel beißen und Win neu aufsetzen, dauert keine 30  Minuten. Dann weißt Du wenigstens, ob es ein Software Problem Deines PCs war oder nicht und kannst den Support nochmal anhauen.


----------



## Sascha3477 (6. November 2016)

Bis auf win Neuinstallation alles schon gemacht. 
Und den Support anhauen bringt nix da ich n cheattool nutze. Denen ist es egal obs aufm rechner ist oder nicht. Hab ich schwarz auf weiß von denen.


----------

